# Huntek from MT



## Huntek (Jan 30, 2020)

New to the forum, figured I'd introduce myself. Born in raised in Montana. Grew up rifle hunting, started shooting my first bow two years ago. I've drawn a couple elk tags, but haven't had any success yet, which brings me here. I've decided to go all in on bowhunting, and start taking it more seriously than I have previously. Excited to learn from everyone here, sorry in advance for the noob questions. Thanks!


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## bltefft (Sep 16, 2015)

Welcome from Ga. Good luck with your elk quest.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

*







Huntek





















.*


----------



## Red_Raider (Jan 31, 2020)

Greetings!


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi, welcome from Washington. I love to go to MT for elk hunting. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## muldoon (Dec 16, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Kjokve (Nov 14, 2020)

Welcome 😀


----------



## huntforfood703 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello from kentucky


----------



## WesAbramovitz (Nov 6, 2014)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Eg0rd0n (Nov 20, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## H. R. Pearson (Dec 27, 2017)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk from NE


----------



## Jq2 (May 24, 2017)

Welcome to at


----------



## buttercup (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome from Penn State


----------



## Rjenkins41 (Nov 28, 2021)

Welcome from Springfield, MO, MT is in my bucket list!


----------



## Cmurph (May 4, 2021)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmurph (May 4, 2021)

Welcome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eversboys (Jul 7, 2007)

Huntek, 

Welcome to the AT Family.


----------



## djlucas0818 (9 mo ago)

Welcome from Texas


----------



## Missoulaflinger (May 24, 2020)

Welcome. Am in Missoula. I don't hunt as much as I used to but I rifle hunt much less nowadays because of the number and mentality (or lack of) of a lot of the people that come out of the woodwork in rifle season.
Weather is much nicer in bow season. Wait til you have a bull screaming in your direction...one of the best hunts I have had I didn't shoot anything...but we played with a big golden 6x6 bull with 5 or 6 cows. I got to the last 5' tall pine tree near the ridge they were on....but that bull would not budge. He never got closer than 140 yards or so. My buddy was below calling and breaking branches and that bull was screaming. I think the whole thing lasted 1/2 hour but it was one of the best 1/2 hours of hunting ever.
Bow season is awesome. Again.....welcome


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Missoulaflinger,


----------



## EZROD32 (Dec 30, 2015)

Welcome! Hard to go back to rifle once you've had some encounters with the bow!


----------

